# new piccys of our boys:) xx



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Stanlie

















Hooch

















Stanlie and hooch 

































Me n stan 

















Me n hooch 









The boys and chris


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics they look like right cheeky characters


----------



## richakaushik90 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice pics first 2-3 has been taken from close looking dangerous in these pics.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Dally Bango, they are very cheeky boys  

What do you mean richakaushik90 looking dangerous .......


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Definitely big smiles of one happy family!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

They are beautiful, look very happy and spoilt 



xshelly_stanliex said:


> Thanks Dally Bango, they are very cheeky boys
> 
> What do you mean richakaushik90 looking dangerous .......


Ignore that, I think a troll judging by the advertisement sigs and lack of posts


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

:001_wub: Gorgeous


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

richakaushik90 said:


> Nice pics first 2-3 has been taken from close looking dangerous in these pics.


Danger of death by love / licking? 

Gorgeous photos  They are stunning


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

How photogenic are they! Gorgeous!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for all your lovely comments guys . 

Yh i thought it looked a bit troll like. some people have nothing better to do how sad..

xx


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Love your dogs. You can't get a bigger & better smile than a staffie one, can you?!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures,your boys look very happy and healthy!


----------

